# Motion sensor for props to active strobe?



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I watched Terra's video and i just loved that shaking werewolf and how it activated and then had a strobe on it. I know she used like a computer set up and i really don't wanna go that route. I basically want to have a strobe light (or light in general) be able to kick on as tot's walk past it. I guess via a foot pad? It would make for a better scare tactic if they can't see it you know what i mean? Anything you guy's could recommend. Preferably in a decent price range haha. Thanks guy's/ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something like this might work:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27335&highlight=garage+door+sensor


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And here's a thread where a driveway alert system was used to trigger props, which might trigger an idea for you:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33105


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

You can use a motion sensor. A motion sensor is easy to hide.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You can use a flood light fixture that has a motion sensor. Just use a plug adapter in the light fixture so you can plug in a strobe. I've seen them pretty cheap and you can adjust the time and sensitivity. I bought two wireless flood fixtures for 12.50 a piece on sale several years ago. The wireless motion sensors were battery operated so you can hide them anywhere. I've seen many variations on this concept.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for the idea's and i like what you said Lunatic. I might go that route.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Lunatic said:


> You can use a flood light fixture that has a motion sensor. Just use a plug adapter in the light fixture so you can plug in a strobe. I've seen them pretty cheap and you can adjust the time and sensitivity. I bought two wireless flood fixtures for 12.50 a piece on sale several years ago. The wireless motion sensors were battery operated so you can hide them anywhere. I've seen many variations on this concept.


You can buy strobes that plug in? I've always used those cheap walmart strobes that just run off batteries.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

A lot of the strobe you see at halloween run off batteries. However, yu can find a lot os strobes that are an older design that plugs into the wall. Quite oftne they have large cases and are found where you find other navelty style light such as lava lamps.

However, your cheapest option would be to go to any outfit that sells christmas lights. They will have strobes that are not adjustable. They operate at a fixed rate and the supplier should be able to tell you how fast. These strobes will screw into a sockets for eather c-7 or c-9 light bulbs. They oftne come wit a socket that will fit the SPT2 wiring that you find on most of the brown extension cords that sell for $1-$2. If the strobe does not include the socket, then order it seperatly for about a buck each.

The advantage to using these bulbs is pure price. You can get them for about $6-$8 each.

The ones I have run $6. They flash at a rate of 4 times per second and2 times per second. I have red, green, white and blue. I use them in groups so the strobe that I use in my halloween stuff comes from different location around the haunt, at different rates, and I use blue and white. I use several fo them at once closely spaced. This makes for a very different effect from what people are used to seeing.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

walmart sell these motion porch lights: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Heath-Zen...Security-Light-with-Alert-Flash-Gray/13029276
screw in a adapter: 



and wire a plug onto the white and black wires, set the light on "test".


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> You can buy strobes that plug in? I've always used those cheap walmart strobes that just run off batteries.


I've seen the battery operated ones but I only have small and large 120 volt plug-ins. I've seen them sold at many places. I got mine at the Spirit store.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I actually was at party city last night getting my daughters bday supplies for her party and what did i find????.... PLUG IN STROBES! haha.. So i bought a few of them. Now to get the motion sensor .


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Try googling frightimer, one word. It just plugs right in, and you can set the time on/off, and delay to the next triggering.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

This is easy and work great.......
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11139


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

How have I not seen these before? I've gotta make one of these now! I can actually use my strobe light with this!

*EDIT* Interesting. I clicked over to Home Depot and they have similar kinds of premade units, some less than $20. Rated for Indoor use, but it's not like that has stopped most of us. No hacking needed, probably perfect for one night use, less than $20, plug and play. Interesting possibilities.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a great tutorial Beelce!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

got a link for the Home Depot pre-made unit


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Check out my website a a lot of information on motion sensors there. click on the motion detection methods link


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

The_Caretaker said:


> got a link for the Home Depot pre-made unit


I just did a search for Motion Sensor at Home Depot and a bunch of stuff came up. This was one that seemed possibly appropriate...let's see if this works...

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...EC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1-1-_-NA-_-203675444-_-N

Simple little box. One side goes to an outlet or extension cord, one goes to the light (or other item you want linked) and just don't block the sensor. Probably very suitable for something simple like a strobe light or something. Not sure what kind of timing is possible, but it's worth a closer look.


----------

